# The Mighty R34 Z Tune - The Facts & The Fiction



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

As suggested by K66 SKY - we need a Z Tune thread as its very clear than many do not know the true facts about the Z.

Please feel free to add photographs, sightings, owners please come forward (don't be shy) with driving experiences, modifications plans, what is your car number, etc, etc. and do any of the Z Tunes have the very rare Nismo Cigarette Lighter Kill Switch - a long shot, but worth asking!



I will start it off.


There are 19 official R34 Z Tunes, 18 are silver, 1 is Midnight purple.


Over to you guys!


:wavey:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

11/12? Were handpicked by Nismo with under 30k kms (iirc) and then stripped etc by Nismo.

The others 7/8? were converted customers cars.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Here's a good snippet


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

17 million YEN is £91 thousand going by current exchange rates. What a car and worth every penny. Would love to see one in the flesh.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Never heard of a midnight purple Ztune, thought all of them were silver,any photos available etc?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

BigBen said:


> 17 million YEN is £91 thousand going by current exchange rates. What a car and worth every penny. Would love to see one in the flesh.




where is there one for sale mate?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

euroexports said:


> where is there one for sale mate?


that's when it was released in 2005.


If £91K now - Get in the queue :chuckle:


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

euroexports said:


> where is there one for sale mate?


I was just going off the new price stated on the vid above mate. Never seen or heard of one coming up for sale.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Never heard of a midnight purple Ztune, thought all of them were silver,any photos available etc?



Official Z Tune number 010.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169159-where-z-tunes-now-2.html


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe the 20th car that was never completed, became the base for the Clubman Spec ? Just a thought.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Or maybe they wanted to do copy the Ferrari Production Method where they aim to produce e.g 250 amount of cars less 1... (so 249-I'm sure I heard something like that on Top Gear years ago).


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

jps said:


> that's when it was released in 2005.
> 
> 
> If £91K now - Get in the queue :chuckle:


Haha I was thinking....


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Some data from a nice book, enjoy !
page 1








page 2








page 3


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

There's a Z Tune here in the UK....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/268393-very-rare-car-rb-motorsport-z-tune.html


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

We know someone who has one...


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

WillRobDon said:


> We know someone who has one...


excellent. 


Any chance of a few details - not after a post code and house number :chuckle:


what edition number is it?

mileage?

country / county?



We could have a table? (Mook)


001 - silver, for sale recently in London? 35K miles?

010 - midnight purple - Australia - 3000km


etc


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

35K Miles!! Wow daily then!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't forget #1 which is still for sale I think

THE-LOWDOWN.com is Selling NISMO Z-Tune Build #001 | THE-LOWDOWN


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

A Z Tune is in Nismo Omori museum.


Anyone been recently?

Any idea what edition number & mileage?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Don't forget #1 which is still for sale I think
> 
> THE-LOWDOWN.com is Selling NISMO Z-Tune Build #001 | THE-LOWDOWN



yes, 001 still for sale - was this / is this still in London? or Australia ?


Anyone?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

That one is still in Australia. The one at Omori factory can be distinguished by the letter "P" in front of the number which stands for "prototype", I believe they made 2 of these. Here is one photo of the plate fm spedhunter's feature on the Nismo one.

Full article can be seen here:
Car Feature>> Nismo Z-tune - Speedhunters


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> That one is still in Australia. The one at Omori factory can be distinguished by the letter "P" in front of the number which stands for "prototype", I believe they made 2 of these. Here is one photo of the plate fm spedhunter's feature on the Nismo one.
> 
> Full article can be seen here:
> Car Feature>> Nismo Z-tune - Speedhunters


good knowledge :bowdown1:

so P001 (Omori) is not the same as 001 (Australia)

therefore we have 19 + 2 to catalogue - Is that correct?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

V-SpecII said:


> Or maybe they wanted to do copy the Ferrari Production Method where they aim to produce e.g 250 amount of cars less 1... (so 249-I'm sure I heard something like that on Top Gear years ago).


It's what Ferrari say . But in reality it's a different story. For the F50 they said they would make 349 (1 less than they thought they could sell), but there are around 420 out there. Enzo, 399 + the 1 pope enzo, but there are over 540 cars estimated out there (!). F40 they where open about, meant to sell 399 I think, but 1315 where produced according to Ferrari themselves (the F50/Enzo numbers are unofficial). And it continues on for almost all their ''exclusive'' models.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nissan BNR34 GT-R Nismo Z-Tune for Sale | GT-RR


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

jps said:


> good knowledge :bowdown1:
> 
> so P001 (Omori) is not the same as 001 (Australia)
> 
> therefore we have 19 + 2 to catalogue - Is that correct?



Found another article which claims that the number of cars(19) was including the 2 prototypes:

A moment of silence, please: NISMO R34 GT-R Z-tune sales officially end

Which means only 17 were available to the public


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Found another article which claims that the number of cars(19) was including the 2 prototypes:
> 
> A moment of silence, please: NISMO R34 GT-R Z-tune sales officially end
> 
> Which means only 17 were available to the public




okay - good find.

Where is the second prototype? is this P002 ?


and what number are the public 17? 001 to 017?


Any current owners / previous owners out there want to fill in a few gaps?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Nissan BNR34 GT-R Nismo Z-Tune for Sale | GT-RR


This one seems to be the rarest & most mythical of them all. No info found online except the sale post and the only photos taken of this gem are the 2 on the post. Guessing this might be the last ever that came out of production and most probably a private owner's car which was taken to Nismo for a ZTune makeover. If anyone has more info pls do share.. :bowdown1:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> This one seems to be the rarest & most mythical of them all. No info found online except the sale post and the only photos taken of this gem are the 2 on the post. Guessing this might be the last ever that came out of production and most probably a private owner's car which was taken to Nismo for a ZTune makeover. If anyone has more info pls do share.. :bowdown1:


a few photographs found of the 010 MP Z Tune from an old GTR post - thanks to johnny_O


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Many tks for sharing, hope more info about these rare gems comes up as we go


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i have been in the omori Ztune in Japan and have some pictures somewhere which also shows the vin plate


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Do old magazine features help?*



jps said:


> *As suggested by K66 SKY - we need a Z Tune thread as its very clear than many do not know the true facts about the Z.
> 
> Please feel free to add photographs, sightings, owners please come forward (don't be shy) with driving experiences, modifications plans, what is your car number, etc, etc. and do any of the Z Tunes have the very rare Nismo Cigarette Lighter Kill Switch - a long shot, but worth asking!*


WOW! 




I have no idea where any of these rare cars currently reside as the BCNR33's are more my kinda thing but I do hold some kind of weird fascination where the Z-Tune II's are concerned due to the obvious DNA of pioneering parts that first started life on the UK Middlehurst R33's. 





Anyways.....

Back in July 2005, The now defunct _"J-Tuner"_ magazine had BNR34-P001 on their front cover and a road test of said Beast :-











And like I said in the other topic, Sometime later during 2006 High Performance Imports magazine road tested the recently completed R34-Z-016.....









Plus what can be assumed _(if these were actually built in numerical order)_ was perhaps R34-Z-017 having its engine fitted, the White/Grey primer one on the rotisserie being maybe R34-Z-018 and the Blue shell the final one which was R34-Z-019 possibly?!

HTH!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> *The one at Omori factory can be distinguished by the letter "P" in front of the number which stands for "prototype", I believe they made 2 of these. Here is one photo of the plate fm spedhunter's feature on the Nismo one.
> 
> *


Which we can all see BNR34-P001 is very different to the other R34-Z-001 chassis tag....



The deformations in the Prototypes one looks hand stamped compared to the engraved customers cars version.

JM2PW!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

the is/was one in hong kong


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonchiu said:


> *the is/was one in hong kong*


Any idea on which number this car could be jasonchiu?


I've also found my copy of Autocar from the 13th December 2005 where these Guys tested the BNR34-P001 Prototype Z-Tune II too....


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

He does post on this forum. I'm sure if he wants to share details he will. It's not my place to say. 

I'd love to see it one day! It's all the little touches that make it so special. 



jps said:


> excellent.
> 
> 
> Any chance of a few details - not after a post code and house number :chuckle:
> ...


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

purple .......


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

WillRobDon said:


> We know someone who has one...


Hi Will,

are you the Will that has a super R33 LM @ Zealou5 at present?


Who is Ann?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

bhp said:


> purple .......


and what's wrong with purple?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No that's another will


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

matty32 said:


> No that's another will



Oh.... same part of the country so 2+2 = 5



and Matty - can you fill any gaps in the sparse Z table?


Any Z Tune numbers and countries ?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

jps said:


> and what's wrong with purple?



That was a hint


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

I could be wrong but I'm sure there is/was a Z-Tune in the uk a few years back and possibly RB Motorsport were giving it some prep and posted some sneak pics, 'purple' perhaps?

Got the colour wrong but here you go
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/268393-very-rare-car-rb-motorsport-z-tune.html


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

KING There is and the owner is a true GTR enthusiast who owns a few GTR,S ,and a very nice person to


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Is he called 'Nismoman'?!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

ha no mate not got one of those in the collection i wish


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

jps said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> are you the Will that has a super R33 LM @ Zealou5 at present?
> 
> ...


Different Will. I'm the better looking one. My car has spent extensive time at Zealous though. I think I may have been Bobs first customer that left my car there too long!!! 

Not sure who Ann Is!


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

jps said:


> Official Z Tune number 010.


Hi!

The one and only Midnight Purple Z-Tune is #20, is the last one of the series and NISMO made it for an ex-works driver.

Also, the Clubsport Version which was presented by Speedhunters and some other blogs is one of the latest (2002) chassis and was one of the few that left solid, untouchable from the Z series.


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

We've just recently been offered a Z-Tune (just over 3000kms) by a client of ours. This is without doubt a museum piece. Serious enquiries only please as this is far from pocket change!


----------



## kim34 (May 21, 2015)

Afternoon gents I own no 14 and its silver with 8100km on the clock, my car is a little different as the previous owner in jpn made a special request for black alcantera instead off the red. the car is in South Africa.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

kim34 said:


> Afternoon gents I own no 14 and its silver with 8100km on the clock, my car is a little different as the previous owner in jpn made a special request for black alcantera instead off the red. the car is in South Africa.


Thank you for the information - some factural info at last!


Brilliant.


Any chance of a photograph or 2? :bowdown1:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

LP570-4 said:


> Hi!
> 
> The one and only Midnight Purple Z-Tune is #20, is the last one of the series and NISMO made it for an ex-works driver.
> 
> Also, the Clubsport Version which was presented by Speedhunters and some other blogs is one of the latest (2002) chassis and was one of the few that left solid, untouchable from the Z series.


Okay.

I thought MP was # 010. I saw the number plate in a Japanese magazine a few years ago - originally posted by Johnny-0 I think.


Anyone got a copy of the post or magazine to confirm please.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

How do we look at this guys?
Is it special or not?
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.777082242411584.1073741845.191913010928513&type=3


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tinoush said:


> How do we look at this guys?
> Is it special or not?
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.777082242411584.1073741845.191913010928513&type=3


It is a nicel R34 GTR modified to Z-Tune specs by a German tuner. The products and the work on the car are great and the attention to detail is excellent.

Speedhunters also did a feature of this car too.

Enjoy: Car Feature>> Japo Motorsport Z-tune R34 - Speedhunters


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

jps said:


> A Z Tune is in Nismo Omori museum.
> 
> 
> Anyone been recently?
> ...


I was there in june, no z tune in the showroom at that time.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok, so according to post #26 and the quoted press release there were only 19 Z-Tunes in total. Including the two prototypes that have not been sold to the public. So only 17 cars sold to people.

How can the MP one be number 20 then?

Also another post in this thread shows the MP one being chassis number 10.

Anyone can shed some light on this with legit info?


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

RXXXIV said:


> Ok, so according to post #26 and the quoted press release there were only 19 Z-Tunes in total. Including the two prototypes that have not been sold to the public. So only 17 cars sold to people.
> 
> How can the MP one be number 20 then?
> 
> ...


The official Z-Tune production number is 19 cars. AFAIK the MP car was the last and unofficial number #20 for the ex works driver. I've heard before that the specific car is #10 BUT i find it impossible because as i mentioned it is the last number. If there are any clues that the specific car is #10...that would be a real surprise and the guys with the Option magazine have made a mistake.

BTW the car (the MP Z-Tune) was up for sale a few months ago. 

Best


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

LP570-4 said:


> BTW the car (the MP Z-Tune) was up for sale a few months ago.
> 
> Best



do you mean a 'few months ago' or 12 /18 months as that's when I saw it for sale in AUS. 

Do you know what is sold for? and where it is now?


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

jps said:


> do you mean a 'few months ago' or 12 /18 months as that's when I saw it for sale in AUS.
> 
> Do you know what is sold for? and where it is now?


I mean the second one. I also saw the car in AUS and it is indeed in immaculate condition. I was also offered the specific car to buy it but due to some business abroad, i think i've lost the chance. The car was not sold..and IIRC it is still in it's current collection in AUS.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

LP570-4 said:


> I mean the second one. I also saw the car in AUS and it is indeed in immaculate condition. I was also offered the specific car to buy it but due to some business abroad, i think i've lost the chance. The car was not sold..and IIRC it is still in it's current collection in AUS.


Nice how much is it?


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> Nice how much is it?


The price was around 500.000 AUD.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

LP570-4 said:


> The price was around 500.000 AUD.


So around 250k sterling. Not bad for such a rare car. I'd buy it if I didn't have all my cars.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Just reposting what Mr Judge found here about #009 :-

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/423369-a...19-world-google-page-ranking.html#post4472281





paultan.org said:


> *The Nissan Skyline GT-R (R34) is one of the most iconic JDM cars in the world. Paul Walker drove a silver and blue one in 2 Fast 2 Furious, and for Initial D fans, Kozo Hoshino from team Purple Shadow piloted a V·Spec II Nür. This makes them highly collectible, and among the many variants that were created, the rarest and priciest of them all is the Nismo Z-tune, and one has popped up for sale. This one here is up for sale for USD$510,000 (RM2,123,155).
> 
> The dealer behind this exceptional beast is Contempo Concept HK Motors, which as the name suggests, is based in Hong Kong. The Nissan Skyline GT-R Nismo Z-tune in this case, is a 2005 model, and only has 3,100 km registered on its mileage. As far as condition goes, this one would certainly be appropriately labelled as ***8220;immaculate.***8221;
> 
> ...








paultan.org said:


> *Even then, only 12 examples of the 20 were individually-picked and acquired by Nismo (including this one). The remaining examples from number 13 through 20 were donated by owners who wanted to convert their V-Spec to Z-tune cars. Although Nismo planned on building 20 cars, only 19 (including two prototypes) were made before production of the Z-Tune was ceased.
> 
> The Z-tune transformation process isn***8217;t by any means simplistic either. Let***8217;s start with the engine, which is based on Nissan***8217;s Le Mans GT2 and GT500 racing experiences. Firstly, the original RB26DETT engine gets bored out from 2.6 litres to a new displacement of 2.8 litres. From there, Nismo provided the Z-tune***8217;s engine with a strengthened block, stroked crankshaft, new forged and fillet-rolled camshafts, forged pistons, IHI turbocharger, new exhaust manifold, carbon-fibre driveshaft, and a redesigned intake plenum.
> 
> ...








paultan.org said:


> *The engine isn***8217;t the only highlight here. Nismo also completely stripped and rebuilt the car from the chassis up as part of the Z-tune transformation. Nismo engineers reinforced and stiffened the chassis seam welding in key areas, and added carbon-fibre to the strut towers and transmission tunnel and the engine bay. An upgraded suspension setup from Sachs, along with a specially designed Brembo handbrake system are also part of the upgrades.
> 
> On the surface, the bodywork also gets redesigned to feature the same functional components used in Nismo***8217;s GT500 race cars, including engine bay vents on the hoods and fenders, plus wider fenders for wider wheels. Also fitted are aggressive new bumpers and adjustable rear wing done in carbon-fibre. Completing the look are 18-inch alloys in black, Z-tune silver paintjob and new front seats.
> 
> What makes the Nissan Skyline GT-R Nismo Z-tune so special? Well, now you know. Keep in mind that this car can essentially be declared ***8220;handmade,***8221; given the amount of work that has gone into it. However, does the comical price tag justify a car like this?*


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

In would say (at least for Euro price) that this is a real bargain.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

How is a car that is more like an ornament a bargain?

Maybe it's me, but I don't get it.

You can't really use it as the bext R34 out there with mega low miles in case something happens to it.
So you would be buying to tuck it away?
I just don't see the point unless it's to tell other people what you've got tucked away and that was never what the GT-R was about.
It's a fast and very nice Nissan.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

CT17 said:


> How is a car that is more like an ornament a bargain?
> 
> Maybe it's me, but I don't get it.
> 
> ...


Some people like to own nice things. I guess they'd have a collection of many cars and it gets run maybe once a year.

Doesn't suit me but it takes all sorts.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cris said:


> Some people like to own nice things. I guess they'd have a collection of many cars and it gets run maybe once a year.
> 
> Doesn't suit me but it takes all sorts.


Agreed Cris,
But I still wouldn't call it a bargain.


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

As far as I know is there one Z Tune in europe, either in greece or italy.
It's owner uses it as it should be as a track day car.

Nice to see that some people use it as it should be, but in the same way it makes me really sad..


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Traumtänzer said:


> Nice to see that some people use it as it should be, but in the same way it makes me really sad..


I know exactly what you mean. :bawling:


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Traumtänzer said:


> As far as I know is there one Z Tune in europe, either in greece or italy.
> It's owner uses it as it should be as a track day car.
> 
> Nice to see that some people use it as it should be, but in the same way it makes me really sad..


I think a lot of people feel much the same. Something incredible, rarely sees the light of day.

It would feel better that it was used daily and used for everything, but no doubt it'd be worth very little as a result.


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

Traumtänzer said:


> As far as I know is there one Z Tune in europe, either in greece or italy.
> It's owner uses it as it should be as a track day car.


Cyprus, if my memory serves me correctly. Purchased from an Australian owner.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

There's one here in the UK too. Link to the thread earlier on in this thread


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

As we mentioned in our Facebook post yesterday the Z-tune really does cause serious differences in opinions. Some guys even going as far as to feel the need to post abusive comments about the seller. In hindsight I feel we should have been far more explicit that we weren't selling this particular Z-tune as its hard not feel that some of the comments were directed specifically at us!

My view is that its without doubt a very special car that will have historical relevance in the years to come. Is £350k a lot for it? I guess it depends on who you're asking but to most its way more than anyone would ever want to spend on a car and in reality could ever afford.

Full discussion here if anyone feels the need to get their opinions across... https://www.facebook.com/torquegt/ opcorn:


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

Iron Chef said:


> Cyprus, if my memory serves me correctly. Purchased from an Australian owner.


That was it, thanks mate.
And thats another weird feeling to me, a Z Tune on such a small island..

Think about it:
You own a Z Tune, take it to a racetrack
(and there is just one on cyprus: 
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Da...0x14de1eec35f10ce1:0x795004adb90f5ebd!6m1!1e1 )
or drive around on an island as small as a 1/3 of belgium.

Must feel like having a 1.000m long driveway and never be able to leave it..


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Cyprus ain't a small Island.

There are people on much much smaller Islands owning very fast GTRs.

Take the UK Channel Islands for example. Very small. And extremely low speed limit aswell.

You can't properly drive a GTR there as there simply isn't enough space and the speed limit is so low you could get caught from a camera due to speeding while walking - LOL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

RXXXIV said:


> Cyprus ain't a small Island.
> 
> There are people on much much smaller Islands owning very fast GTRs.
> 
> ...


its an island no one really notices on a global map, 


but despite that, if you had a z tune, you have 2 schools of thought.

keep it and store it, the other is just use it.

suspect at that price, owner will buy for an investment. :wavey:

if i won lottery id buy it

limited numbers


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

RXXXIV said:


> Cyprus ain't a small Island.
> 
> There are people on much much smaller Islands owning very fast GTRs.
> 
> ...


There is no speed cameras on the channel islands :chuckle:
But you right about everything else 
Most of us just get into the ferry 1h later we on France :wavey:
French motorways hmmmmm.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kociek said:


> There is no speed cameras on the channel islands :chuckle:
> But you right about everything else
> Most of us just get into the ferry 1h later we on France :wavey:
> French motorways hmmmmm.


the other is a dusty, turkish outpost

i think you are ok :chuckle:


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

I know mate, I was just kidding on the cameras - LOL.

I have been on your Islands already, so I know.

You won't be able to fully open up a GTR on there. You are lacking the necessary roads for that.

Still a very nice place to be.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

RXXXIV said:


> I know mate, I was just kidding on the cameras - LOL.
> 
> I have been on your Islands already, so I know.
> 
> ...


Let me know next time you over :wavey:

It can be frustrating sometimes lack of roads and a cop in every corner 




matty32 said:


> the other is a dusty, turkish outpost
> 
> i think you are ok :chuckle:


No dust or snow over were :chuckle: and lucky enough no car thieves either


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was only kidding with my comments but if you see a ztune close up its an amazing car 

Screams quality all round

I guess we can all dream about owning one


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

No Z-tunes in Cyprus. The one you are referring to is in Greece and the owner has a very nice Subaru 22B as well.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

RXXXIV said:


> Take the UK Channel Islands for example. Very small. And extremely low speed limit as well.
> 
> You can't properly drive a GTR there as there simply isn't enough space and the speed limit is so low you could get caught from a camera due to speeding while walking - LOL


Jensen managed to drive his quite quickly around Guernsey.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Has anyone come across the suspension measurements on the Z-Tune?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*Confirmation of MP Z Tune build numbers*

Could anyone help with the translation of the magazine article below, showing the R34 MP Z Tune. :bowdown1:

We are trying to confirm a few facts so that the car can be added to 9TR's GTR Registry.

What is the Z Tune build number?

What is the Z2 engine number?

Article taken from a GTR magazine - Does anyone have an original copy that they can scan, or sell?

Can anyone confirm the GTR magazine Issue number so that we can purchase an original copy?


many thanks jps :wavey:


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

A great Nismo article, showing the awesome Z-Tune. 

BNR34 GT-R: Omori Factory Tour Part 1 - Meet your Heroes


----------



## Skyrel (Jul 22, 2015)

Where the Z-tune was a Nismo project based on used cars, does anyone know if the S-tune and R-tune sold new by Nissan, or are they the same? Was there ever any special R32 / 33 versions by Nismo?


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

Skyrel said:


> Where the Z-tune was a Nismo project based on used cars, does anyone know if the S-tune and R-tune sold new by Nissan, or are they the same? Was there ever any special R32 / 33 versions by Nismo?


Info on the R-Tune is here,

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/463433-r34-nismo-r-tune.html

I do not believe any R or S Tune cars where made 'NEW' as such - Used customers cars where used.

Nismo R32 cars include the N1 & NISMO (250 & 500 approx resp)

and

Nismo R33 cars include LM & 400R (98 & 44 resp)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skyrel (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link, great info on the R-tune in that thread. 


Im sure most has seen this, but for those who havent its a really great video on the Z-tunes performance.


https://youtu.be/NWtd5je_kWk">

https://youtu.be/NWtd5je_kWk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350">


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Just noticed this on FB,

A R33 older brother of mine, plus a silver R34 - yeah - yeah 

https://www.facebook.com/contempoconceptmotors/videos/1984825348480977/


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I.am.Sully said:


> *Just noticed this on FB,
> 
> A R33 older brother of mine, plus a silver R34 - yeah - yeah *


Nice find there Sully! :thumbsup:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

001 Z-Tune on show in Australia.


great to hear from an owner too - well done Bobby.



https://www.facebook.com/MotiveDVD/videos/10156484073967354/?t=100


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Z Tune number 002 & a 400R at recent R's meeting.....


BNR34 GT-R: R?s Meeting 2018 Part 2 - The Tuners



plus some Huber cool Mine's shades.......Shall we organise a group buy? :squintdan


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Z Tune number 015 being re-furbed at @Nismo.



also a colour change from silver to MPIII 


https://www.facebook.com/vspecperfo...i2XvtuvjfEC7wF3hth6EpWlcfK2LM&fref=nf&__xts__


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

jps said:


> Z Tune number 015 being re-furbed at @Nismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A real pity buid #14 went to Greece. 2 Z-Tunes in Melbourne would have been awesome!:bowdown1:


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Some pics of build #15 currently at Omori Factory getting a full overhaul. Colour change from KY0 Z-Tune Silver to LX0 Midnight Purple.

The chassis is also getting a full refresh and the engine will be rebuilt/refreshed.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Some chassis pics of build #15

I know ive put these pics on the R-Tune thread but im sure you wont mind me adding them here.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

RB28 said:


> Some pics of build #15 currently at Omori Factory getting a full overhaul. Colour change from KY0 Z-Tune Silver to LX0 Midnight Purple.
> 
> The chassis is also getting a full refresh and the engine with be rebuilt/refreshed.



Thanks for sharing the photos - awesome.


I, myself would have kept it KY0 silver........but it will look super in MP too.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Agreed, nismo should never accept color changes on Z-Tunes IMO.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

jps said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos - awesome.
> 
> 
> I, myself would have kept it KY0 silver........but it will look super in MP too.


No problem:thumbsup: I will post as I am made aware of updates.

I personally would have also kept the silver, then again the car was originally another colour to begin with, Omori Factory are the ones doing it and it does look awesome! 

The purist in me says keep it KY0 but I have to admit it looks amazing! Plus it will match his LP2 Midnight Purple II Nismo 400R :smokin:

I wonder if he will convince Nismo to paint his Nismo R35 GTR in Midnight Opal:runaway:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

RB28 said:


> No problem:thumbsup: I will post as I am made aware of updates.
> 
> I personally would have also kept the silver, then again the car was originally another colour to begin with, Omori Factory are the ones doing it and it does look awesome!
> 
> ...



Good info - keep it coming.


How many Z Tunes are in Aus at present? just the Z-001 prototype?


Nismo shouldn't paint the V Spec Nismo R35 Midnight opal IMO - de-values the real MO R35's!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

jps said:


> Good info - keep it coming.
> 
> 
> How many Z Tunes are in Aus at present? just the Z-001 prototype?
> ...


Will do:thumbsup:

Currently only 1 as Z-Tune #15 is still at Omori Factory. The Prototype (build number P001) sits at Nismo Omori Factory and the one in Sydney is build #1 with matching Z2 engine serial #1

A lot of the Z-Tunes are not matched with the same engine number. For example Z-Tune build #2 from Global Auto in Japan has engine serial number #4

Z-Tune #14 used to reside in Melbourne but moved to Greece a few years back. I actually have a few pics of that car when it was here on my home PC


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

More pics of the Z-Tune at Omori Factory. As you can see build #15 is fitted with engine #16. That steering wheel gets me every time thoguh:chuckle: what were they thinking??


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Steering wheel would suit a Primera better let alone a Z-Tune!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Steering wheel would suit a Primera better let alone a Z-Tune!


I know right! It's actually from the Nissan 350Z. The 350Z's in Japan got a Momo option that are the same, just without the red alcantara.

They should have stuck with the standard style or used the Nismo 355 made by Italvolanti. It was used on the Z-Tune & R-Tune prototypes, as well as various other Demo cars.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Pics of build #14 when it was in Melbourne. The car is now in Greece


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Pics of builds #11 and #18 apparently both are owned by a wealthy business man in Thailand


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Some pics a friend of mine took of build #1 in Sydney. Notice the carbon on the strut towers is actually carbon over laying the stock struts. I always thought the strut towers were replaced with carbon ones??


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

RB28 said:


> *I always thought the strut towers were replaced with carbon ones??*


No, not replaced. To quote from Number 90 - High Performance Imports magazine during their cover of Z-Tune build #016 :-



High Performance Imports said:


> *To further increase body rigidity in crucial areas, Nismo has gone all-out and used carbon-fibre to achieve this. The carbon is bonded to the front suspension turrets as well as the transmission tunnel to guarantee exceptional stiffness in these high stress areas. Carbon is also used in the trunk to give additional rigidity to the rear end.
> 
> The exotic composite material is further used in the bodywork, and more specifically the front bumper, front fenders and vented hood. Even the adjustable flap on the rear spoiler is made from carbon-fibre.*


HTH!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

K66 SKY said:


> No, not replaced. To quote from Number 90 - High Performance Imports magazine during their cover of Z-Tune build #016 :-
> 
> 
> 
> HTH!


You learn something new every day!

Z-Tune build #15 is officially alive! I was sent a video yesterday and it looks amazing. I'll ask the owner if I can share it with you guys! All the aluminium piping (intercooler and intake) has been changed to carbon and it is also fitted with the Nismo prototype air guides:smokin: Vcam is now gone and the engine has been rebuilt to OEM spec


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Z-Tune #15 feature in the new issue of GTR Magazine:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The owner is very humble .

Got the magazine yesterday here, and nice to see the build. 

Cool that he got presented with a purple. Z tune model .


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Has anyone ever seen the dyno results of a genuine Z-Tune live?*



RB28 said:


> *Z-Tune build #15 is officially alive! I was sent a video yesterday and it looks amazing. I'll ask the owner if I can share it with you guys! All the aluminium piping (intercooler and intake) has been changed to carbon and it is also fitted with the Nismo prototype air guides:smokin: Vcam is now gone and the engine has been rebuilt to OEM spec*


Everytime I read a magazine article or see peoples quotes from the official jp website, 

https://www.nismo.co.jp/Z-tune/data_e/6.html

Those Torque figures just look really too low for Nissan's 2.8L to me for some reason?? 



Nismo.co.jp said:


> *SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> 
> Base Model	-	Skyline GT-R (BNR34) V-spec (used)
> ...



Maybe its just me but _(as the Forum has proved over and over again...)_ when any RB26 DETT with a set of N1 Turbos and Tomei Poncams can also make over 380kW with at least 580Nm of Torque, It makes me wonder what exactly the true dyno numbers are for the Nismo Z-Tune II?!

JM2PW!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Z-Tune #15 getting fired up at Omori Factory for the first time:smokin:


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

RB28 said:


> Z-Tune #15 getting fired up at Omori Factory for the first time:smokin:


Nice! First time since its restoration right... I am surprised they didn't use the carbon airbox - I realise it wasn't standard but neither were the CF intercooler pipes!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

profaine said:


> Nice! First time since its restoration right... I am surprised they didn't use the carbon airbox - I realise it wasn't standard but neither were the CF intercooler pipes!


Correct! Should have specified that haha. A carbon Airbox was added later on! The car is now in Sydney getting complied and registered. I should be at GTR Festival in August alongside Z-Tune Build #1:smokin:


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

K66 SKY said:


> Everytime I read a magazine article or see peoples quotes from the official jp website,
> 
> https://www.nismo.co.jp/Z-tune/data_e/6.html
> 
> ...


Im sure they will put the Z-Tune on the dyno when it arrives at Vspec Performance. The owner put his R35 GTR Nismo on, it made 340awkw in stock trim. Aussie Dyno's also tend to read a bit lower than Europe and America. We normally dont see more than 340wkw with N1 Turbos


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

RB28 said:


> Correct! Should have specified that haha. A carbon Airbox was added later on! The car is now in Sydney getting complied and registered. I should be at GTR Festival in August alongside Z-Tune Build #1:smokin:


I knew what you meant once I saw the video but because there was no preview I thought it may have been an old school video from when they first finished it all those years ago!
Surprised it is Sydney, thought it would go straight to Melbourne! If that is not motivation enough to get over than I don't know what is.... so glad to see these in Australia!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

More porn....






#15 Once more!


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> More porn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, just saw it, epic!


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

thread should be stickied


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

So I got to see some pretty special cars in December. I went to the Vspec Performance open day and saw Z-Tune #15 in Midnight Purple 3 and #7 Midnight Purple 400R. Then a week later I saw Gobal Auto's Silver pair, Z-Tune #2 and 400R #22 at Nismo Festival. I also got to see Z-Tune P001 at Omori Factory. Not bad!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

RB28 said:


> So I got to see some pretty special cars in December. I went to the Vspec Performance open day and saw Z-Tune #15 in Midnight Purple 3 and #7 Midnight Purple 400R. Then a week later I saw Gobal Auto's Silver pair, Z-Tune #2 and 400R #22 at Nismo Festival. I also got to see Z-Tune P001 at Omori Factory. Not bad!
> View attachment 258099
> View attachment 258100


you lucky boy!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Here's a bit of a write up on Z-Tune 15 from Skylines Australia 









Z-Tune #15 - Omori Factory restored MNPIII Z-Tune arrives down under.


Introducing Z-Tune #15, Australias newest resident Z-Tune. We found and purchased Z-Tune #15 with the intention of doing a simple refresh before shipping it back to Melbourne, Australia - Plans change however. With the uneasy feeling of a modified Z-Tune the car was instead delivered to Nismo Omo...




www.sau.com.au


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

RB28 said:


> *
> I also got to see Z-Tune P001 at Omori Factory. Not bad!
> View attachment 258099
> 
> *


I wonder if the Prototype also has a numbered Nismo Carbon Fiber Briefcase too?!






Hmmmm....Does the 2020 Nismo GT-R have something similar to this??


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

The Z-tune was actually NOT even among the best in terms of performance but it was desirable because it was built by NISMO (and the whole big story about buying off owners' cars to build them, etc.) There were Best Motoring videos back in the day which pitted Z-tune against the other big GTR tuners of the day (and it got thrashed around Tsukuba by each of them, I might add). The high price was a big criticism back then.. today it doesn't matter.

In any case, the Z-Tune will always be something special. As time goes on, the finer details are forgotten and the badge and legend grows bigger.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Tuners did have the advantage of not having to comply with regulations and emissions etc. The Z-Tune was actually faster than the early R35 Nismo's around Tsukuba though. I think it was only the 2019 or 2020 model where the R35 Nismo had the carbon brakes and carbon roof etc, that it managed a faster time. The Z-Tune was also more road focused but still smashed cars like the Lamborghini Gallardo and M3 CSL back in the day. It's now worth more than both of those cars combined. 

Just imagine taking one through the Pass from Stellenbosch to Franschhoek though.


----------

